# Usa, Il Cane Che Diventò Miliardario



## Mari' (30 Agosto 2007)

*Usa, Il Cane Che Diventò Miliardario*

New York, 29 ago. (Adnkronos/Ign) - In vita la chiamavano 'la regina del male' e da morta non si è smentita. Come nei più divertenti copioni di certi film per ragazzi, la vecchia miliardaria americana Leona Helmsley ha estromesso dal suo testamento due nipoti per ricoprire invece d’oro il suo adorato cagnolino, un maltese di nome 'Trouble', beneficiario di 12 milioni di dollari.
La signora Helmsley, vedova del magnate degli hotel di lusso Harry Helmsley, con un patrimonio pari a 4 miliardi di dollari, è morta la scorsa settimana all'età di 87 anni. E per la sorpresa degli eredi, ha lasciato la parte più cospiacua della sua fortuna a 'Trouble', il suo cane.
I due nipoti, non estromessi dall’eredità, si sono dovuti accontentare 'solo' di 5 milioni di dollari a testa, a patto però che vadano almeno una volta all'anno a pregare sulla tomba del padre, l'unico figlio della Helmsley morto l'anno scorso. Come prova, i due nipoti dovranno firmare il libro dei visitatori.


Foto di Trouble con la sua mamma
http://www.fuerteventuradigital.com/fotos_noticias/FOTOS_GRANDES/20070829180234.jpg


----------



## Old Sad (30 Agosto 2007)

*Dal viso sembrerebbe Crudelia*



Mari' ha detto:


> New York, 29 ago. (Adnkronos/Ign) - In vita la chiamavano 'la regina del male' e da morta non si è smentita. Come nei più divertenti copioni di certi film per ragazzi, la vecchia miliardaria americana Leona Helmsley ha estromesso dal suo testamento due nipoti per ricoprire invece d’oro il suo adorato cagnolino, un maltese di nome 'Trouble', beneficiario di 12 milioni di dollari.
> La signora Helmsley, vedova del magnate degli hotel di lusso Harry Helmsley, con un patrimonio pari a 4 miliardi di dollari, è morta la scorsa settimana all'età di 87 anni. E per la sorpresa degli eredi, ha lasciato la parte più cospiacua della sua fortuna a 'Trouble', il suo cane.
> I due nipoti, non estromessi dall’eredità, si sono dovuti accontentare 'solo' di 5 milioni di dollari a testa, a patto però che vadano almeno una volta all'anno a pregare sulla tomba del padre, l'unico figlio della Helmsley morto l'anno scorso. Come prova, i due nipoti dovranno firmare il libro dei visitatori.
> 
> ...


... ma credo abbia fatto bene....


----------



## Mari' (30 Agosto 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> ... ma credo abbia fatto bene....


... se non altro sai come si e' divertita nel dettare le ultime volonta ...


----------



## Old Angel (30 Agosto 2007)

Ecco na cosa che mi fa rosicare, io con 4 figli faccio fatica arrivare a fine mese.....diciamo a metà mese 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , e in giro ci stanno cani che girano in ferrari 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....chiamala vita da cani


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ecco na cosa che mi fa rosicare, io con 4 figli faccio fatica arrivare a fine mese.....diciamo a metà mese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comprendo il tuo disappunto ... pero' pensa a quanta gente questo cane dara' da vivere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2007)

*Curiosità*

Avrei voluto essere presenbte all'apertura di quel testamento!!!! 
Ci sono espressioni nella natura umana che valgono .... la traversata dell'Atlantico!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Posso rammaricarmi per l'uso molto utile a cui quell'eredità poteva servire, ma per i nipoti non mi tocca un sopracciglio, è già tanto che abbiano avuto tutti queio soldi solo per presenziare settimanalmente alla visita al caro estinto!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Avrei voluto essere presenbte all'apertura di quel testamento!!!!
> Ci sono espressioni nella natura umana che valgono .... la traversata dell'Atlantico!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Mi tocchera' contattare il cane per farmi regalare la Kelly


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi tocchera' contattare il cane per farmi regalare la Kelly


_In effetti fra "canidi" può essere che ci sia una generosità particolare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_
_Bruja_


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi tocchera' contattare il cane per farmi regalare la Kelly


 























ci provo anche io.

buon giorno animali!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> _In effetti fra "canidi" può essere che ci sia una generosità particolare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

